# NCAA Banned Suppliment?



## GOtriSports (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey everyone, I was wondering if you know a place where I can find a list of supplements that are banned by the NCAA. I know some caffeine is banned so I am wondering if NO-Xplode would be banned. Also do you think Nitrix, Cell Mass, and Anabolic pump are banned? Thanks in advance!


----------



## egodog48 (Sep 5, 2008)

THere is no way that those would be banned for you working out.  I think what would be banned would be if you had lots of caffeine in your system after a race or something similar.  You would be fine with these supps to workout, but I would not test the waters and use prior to a competition.

You should be able to check the NCAA website, or at least ask one of the trainers at your school


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's a list:

NCAA Banned Substances | Gustavus Adolphus College



> *This page contains the NCAA banned substance list. *
> 
> NCAA Banned-Drug Classes 2005-2006
> Many nutritional/dietary supplements contain NCAA banned substances. In addition, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) does not strictly regulate the supplement industry; therefore purity and safety of nutritional dietary supplements cannot be guaranteed. Impure supplements may lead to a positive NCAA drug test. The use of supplements is at the student-athlete's own risk. Student-athletes should contact their institution's team physician or athletic trainer for further information. The NCAA list of banned-drug classes is subject to change by the NCAA Executive Committee. The following is a list of banned-drug classes, with examples of substances under each class:
> ...


----------



## Amino89 (Sep 5, 2008)

NCAA FAQ:
http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=3523511


----------

